# pero sí que lo son allí



## njcaviet

*no son importantes aquí, pero sí que lo son allí
*Ils ne sont pas importantes ici, mais ils sont importantes la-bas

Ma traduction me semble un peu lourde... Est-ce qu'il y a une meilleure phrase pour traduire "sí que"?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vous pourrez user "vraiment"  
Mais ils sont vraiment importantes là-bas.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour, 
Je suis essentiellement d'accord avec Miguelillo87, mais propose une expression un peu plus concise et me suis permis une petite correction.

*Ils *ne sont pas importan*ts* ici, mais le sont vraiment là-bas.​*Amicalement.*​ 
_*Josiane Aire ~ ~ Azul *_​


----------



## njcaviet

Merci bien tous les deux! Vos suggestions sont tres utiles.


----------



## Nath2609

Hola !

Je voulais savoir par quoi on devait traduire pero sí , je pensais le traduire par "par contre" mais je n'ai aucune certitude. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## andylopez

Il faut nous fournir une phrase de contexte pour mieux vous aider.


Mais oui! 





,


----------



## Nath2609

Je ne sais pas trop où couper la phrase, alors allons y pour un pavé, j'en suis sincèrement désolée ! 
"En España, hay un terrorismo privado que no tiene una chusma de aspecto normal y cerebro sanguinario que lo celebre, *pero sí *una amable congregacion de jueces y fiscales que tienden a no hallar ensañamiento en el acto de matar a una mujer de 30 o 40 puñaladas..."

Voilà un bien beau contexte !
de nouveau, merci d'avance


----------



## Pohana

Nath2609 said:


> "En España, hay un terrorismo privado que no tiene una chusma de aspecto normal y cerebro sanguinario que lo celebre, *pero sí *una amable congregacion de jueces y fiscales que tienden a no hallar ensañamiento en el acto de matar a una mujer de 30 o 40 puñaladas..."
> 
> Voilà un bien beau contexte !
> de nouveau, merci d'avance



Bonjour:
_Pero si = mais_: conjunción de coordinación, c'est un construction _ne...pas...mais_....
"... il y a un terrorisme privé qui n'a pas de...., mais bien une aimable......"


----------



## Nath2609

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

..., mais *bien* ...


----------



## Socheu

Salut

Je voudrais m'informer sur la fonction du "si" introduit dans la phrase suivante et sur les cas ou l'on peut utiliser une telle structure de phrases:

_" Ahora, esos momentos, no quiero decir que quedaron atrás… pero* si* que cambiaron, y con ellos cambio mi vida radicalmente…"_

Merci d'avance !


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Ici, "sí" (avec accent sur le i) fonctionne comme un élément d'emphase. Je dirais en français "mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont changé", dans un registre très familier ; ou bien, "mais ils ont vraiment changé", dans un registre moins familier mais tout aussi standard. 

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## Socheu

Merci Beaucoup Swift !

Mais ce qui m'étonne c'est que la phrase n'est pas dans la passé "pero si que cambiaron"

Est ce que vous pouvez m"eclairez là dessus?

Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





Socheu said:


> _ con ellos cambio mi vida radicalmente…"_


Êtes-vous sûr qu'il n'y a pas AUSSI un accent sur le *o* de cambio => cambi*ó* ?

- cambio mi vida => je change ma vie
- cambió mi vida => ma vie changea

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

La verbe _est_ au passé simple : cambiaron = ils ont changé (ou ils changèrent). 

Comme Martine, je crois que le second, "cambió" doit être accentué sur le "o". 

Bonne nuit,


swift


----------



## hual

Bonsoir Socheu

Dans cette phrase, "pero sí" a la valeur de "(sino) que por el contario".


----------



## Socheu

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Est-ce que je peux dire : "Ahora *si* entiendo"


----------



## Lexinauta

> Est-ce que je peux dire : "Ahora *si* entiendo"


Como ya te dijo Swift en el post # 2: _Ici, "*sí*" (avec accent sur le i) fonctionne comme un élément d'emphase._
'Ahora *sí* entiendo.'  = 'Ahora entiendo.'​


----------



## Socheu

Lexinauta said:


> Como ya te dijo Swift en el post # 2: _Ici, "*sí*" (avec accent sur le i) fonctionne comme un élément d'emphase._
> 'Ahora *sí* entiendo.'  = 'Ahora entiendo.'​


 
Salut lexinauta !

En effet j'entendais par si le _'si avec tilde'_, c'est juste parce que j'ai un clavier anglais et que j'arrive pas à repérer certaines lettres espagnoles.

@++


----------



## Garabu

No me gusta la carne pero sí el pescado.
En français, ce serait:
Je n'aime pas la viande mais si le poisson. 
ou
Je n'aime pas la viande mais oui le poisson.


----------



## hual

Garabu said:


> No me gusta la carne pero sí el pescado.
> En français, ce serait:
> Je n'aime pas la viande mais si le poisson.
> ou
> Je n'aime pas la viande mais oui le poisson.


 
Hola
Sugiero:
Je n'aime pas la viande mais le poisson.
Je n'aime pas la viande mais j'aime le poisson.
Je n'aime pas la viande. En revanche/par contre, j'aime le poisson.


----------



## lero lero

Buenas tardes a todos.
Una pregunta sobre este *sí enfático* nacida del ocio. Espero que sea aquí el lugar correcto para ventilar el caso.
Quiero traducir la frase apegándome lo más posible a la rebuscada fórmula en español.
_Al nacer estos órganos no son funcionales, *como sí *lo son el corazón o los pulmones._
Quizá las traducciones más correctas serían algo como;
À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, bien au contraire du cœur ou des poumons.
À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, à la différence du cœur ou des poumons.
Mi duda es si sería válido algo como:
À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, comme le cœur ou les poumons *bien* le sont.
À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, *comme bien* le sont le cœur ou les poumons.
De antemano agradezco grandemente su ayuda.


----------



## jprr

lero lero said:


> À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, bien au contraire du cœur ou des poumons.
> À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, à la différence du cœur ou des poumons.



À la naissance ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, comme le sont [_en revanche_] le cœur ou les poumons.


----------



## Nanon

Lo que más espontáneamente se me ocurre es: _à la naissance, ces organes ne sont pas fonctionnels, *contrairement *au cœur ou aux poumons._
Sé que esta fármula no es tan rebuscada como la original pero es la que surge de inmediato.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> *contrairement *au cœur ou aux poumons


----------

